# 2010 Prius IV Fully Loaded!



## Bentsauce (Mar 26, 2015)

I am selling my 2010 Toyota Prius IV for $17k. Its fully loaded with just about every option available. Its in excellent condition on the inside, with a few dings and scratches on the exterior. 

Let me know if you are interested and need more info!

-David


----------



## Bentsauce (Mar 26, 2015)

57,950 miles. Should have mentioned that earlier.


----------



## steven nguyen (Mar 11, 2015)

u can buy a brand new prius c 1 for 17k thats 5 years newer ........


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Prius is a great car


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

steven nguyen said:


> u can buy a brand new prius c 1 for 17k thats 5 years newer ........


You can also buy a note which is the same size.. but why would you. These 2 cars are different sizes.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

What does a fully loaded 2010 prius even have?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Simon said:


> What does a fully loaded 2010 prius even have?


Generally the Gen III trim level IVs have SofTex seats, JBL speakers, push button start, touch lock/unlock doors, nav system, and a back up camera...may be slightly different on the 2010s. The big question is whether or not it has the pricey ass solar moonroof option as well.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

What insurance company are you hiding your TNC activitities from? 
You might want to check out metromile.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Or you could buy my 2014.5 Camry Hybrid LE, 32k miles for $19,850.


----------

